# Schutzblech für's Switch



## TeamKlokke (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wollt mir eigentlich den Carbon-Fender von _iNSANE!_ nachbauen, aber ich find gerade kein preislich erträgliches Material. Muss dieses Projekt also erstmal etwas verschieben. Aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben.  

Da ich nun nach einer Zwischenlösung suche wollt ich mal fragen, ob ihr überhaupt Schutzbleche habt und wenn ja, welche Lösung ihr habt. Fand die Idee, da etwas kleines zu haben, das den Dreck vom Dämpfer vernhält sehr gut. 
Weiß jemand, ob das Specialized Schutzblech auch ans Switch passt? Wär ja eine erträgliche Übergangsvariante.

@iNSANE!: Danke für deine Hilfe und Antworten auf meine reichlichen Fragen


----------

